# Suggestions for Wireless Adapter for DirecTv Tivo



## kelvin15 (Dec 15, 2003)

Could someone suggest a wireless adapter that works with Series 2 DirecTv Tivo units? I have a Philips model. Thanks.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

There are no wireless adapters that work with DirecTV/Tivos because none of them support any sort of networking features. You'll need to modify your DirecTivo's software to enable any networking features. Check out the "zipper" thread in the "Tivo Underground Forum" here.


----------



## kelvin15 (Dec 15, 2003)

Assume it's been modified. What have people been using that works well?


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

If you want fast wireless speeds - the only choice is to use a wired USB to 10/100 Ethernet adapter connected to a 802.11g ethernet bridge. I use a Zyxel P330W 802.11g router/bridge.


----------



## kelvin15 (Dec 15, 2003)

Thanks for your suggestion but it sounds like an expensive option. No one recommends just using a wireless adapter (without a router/bridge)? 

I assume I could I use a USB to 10/100 Ethernet adapter to LAN cable that is attached to the router connected to my computer?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can use an ethernet adapter sirectly to your router also.

As for what wireless (or wired for that matter) adapter, I think prettey well anything apart from the TiVo G adapter, at most, at least any adapter supported before 7.1 was released.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

The Zipper supported adapters are listed here

Click on the 'SD' link for the updated list. I paid $20 for a FA120 USB2 to 10/100 ethernet adapter and $30 for the Zyxel P330W bridge. The FA120 adapters are difficult to find, but a few users have reported success at finding the Airlink adapters.

The reason I went with the USB adapter plus the 802.11g wireless bridge is there are NO 802.11g wireless USB adapters that work with a SD Zippered Tivo - and when you're transferring a 900 MB file (1 hour show), speed is important.


----------



## kelvin15 (Dec 15, 2003)

Great suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

Any of the older 802.11b adapters will work fine (Linksys WUSB11 v 2.6, 2.8, and 3.0 all work well with SW 4.0.1b onwards), you just need to do your homework to ensure that any specific one is compatible.

You can also run 6.3x on your Philips dtivo and then use any of the supported 802.11g adapters (tivo branded one included). For the best transfer rates though, you will want to go with a USB-Ethernet adapter connected to a Ethernet-Wireless router/bridge/WDS.


----------

